# How Long Do Test Kits Last For?



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a really old test kit. It's probably from 2005, will those chemicals pretty much last forever or should I get a new one just to be safe?


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

i would get a new one. i heard the test tube ones go bad after a year and dont always give an accurate reading. same with the strips.


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Alright thanks, I'll get a new one


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

I would use it a couple time to see if the results are still accurate but testing then geting it tested again by a friend or lfs with another test kit. IMO it should still be fine.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

most lfs test kits are super old. i remember my api nirate test after 6 months wouldnt give me any accurate readings. it said that my nirate was 20ppm even after a 75% water change. so i had to get it tested by a club member here in wi that was a chemist and his test said i had 1.5ppm.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

I have an API test kit from 2 years ago at least. I wondered the same thing, but decided it wasnt worth the risk so i just bought a new one.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I have a master kit from 7+ years ago and I just bought a new one 3 weeks ago.... Same results. The kits are way different too, the new one requires 2 bottles 8 drops each to test ammonia and 2 bottles 5 drops each for PH. Seems like a waste to me b/c my old kit gave me the same results with one bottle each test

Hope that helps


----------



## TRIG (Jun 1, 2011)

Yea thanks, I used the really old one a few weeks back and got the same results out of my tap that I got years ago so I guess they do last a lot longer than they say.


----------

